# Incision & Drainage on blisters



## JesseL (Jul 7, 2019)

A patient with multiple large blisters due to poison IVY, would you bill 10140 for each incision and drainage performed or just a single unit?

Not sure why this code is even priced higher than 10060, which makes me reluctant to bill 10140 for even one blister.


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 8, 2019)

It may depend on the payer, Medicare for example will not pay for I&D code for blisters.


----------

